# Top Three Cannabis Strains From Strain Reviewer



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2016)

From http://www.strainreviewer.com/

*TOP 3 STRAINS*​ 
*1. Grandaddy Purple Strain*​ 



 
*Genetics: Urkle x Big Bud*


No Surprise here. Grandaddy purple has been my go to indica strain since the beginning. Strong celebral & body buzz goes perfect for relaxing at the end of the day.

*Pineapple Kush Strain*​ 


​ 

*Genetics: Master Kush x Pineapple*​ 

Pineapple kush is a classic to me which provides a strong body buzz and helps me fall asleep. ​ 
*Sour Diesel Strain*​ 


​ 


*Genetics: 91 Chem dawg x super skunk*​ 

Sour Diesel is one of my favorite sativa strains. It has a strong cerebral euphoric buzz mixed with a toned relaxed body high.​


----------

